

Sleep is Death - A game where the AI is human. - run4yourlives
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/personal-tech/controller-freak/a-tale-for-two/article1525037/

======
GFischer
Erm... they rediscovered the role of the Dungeon Master? (see Dungeons &
Dragons or other paper RPGs)

~~~
colonelxc
To me, it looks like they lowered the bar to get into one. With only two
people (one being the DM), these will most likely be shorter/smaller games.
That is appealing to someone like me, who has never played D&D, but is
interested.

